# Kuhli Loaches



## Big Jim (Jan 7, 2010)

Where can I find these guys? Seems every fish store I've been to, or called says they do not adjust to our water. For years it was never a problem getting these guys. Last time I had them they lived for 3- 4 years.


----------



## MT-ED (Apr 4, 2006)

Menagerie Petshop has them right now.

Martin.


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

if you cant find any local sources, I have a store here in London that carries them regularly. So I can bring you back some.


----------



## Big Jim (Jan 7, 2010)

Thanks! Looks like hopefully this saturday I will make it downtown.


----------



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

Unfortunately something happened to the captive stock of Kuhli loaches about 7 years ago and they've never quite been the same since. It used to be that you could buy Kuhlis and they'd thrive in Toronto water provided you gave them a decent setup. The ones you see now must be very inbred or something I think unless you can manage to find quality stock. It's so unfortunate they are wonderful fish.


----------



## Marowana (Jul 28, 2009)

franks aquarium in markham has them.


----------



## shark (Jan 28, 2009)

Big als mississauga has them


----------



## Big Jim (Jan 7, 2010)

shark said:


> Big als mississauga has them


Thanks! I picked up a few tonight. 
They like the little tiny cave under my driftwood.


----------



## shark (Jan 28, 2009)

Big Jim said:


> Thanks! I picked up a few tonight.
> They like the little tiny cave under my driftwood.


No Prob! Was there recently and saw them


----------



## Darkside (Sep 14, 2009)

I actually had mine spawn in Sept. right before I moved, so I was unable to save any of the fry. I'm a big fan of these fish.


----------



## aln (Jan 26, 2010)

you can probably get some at big als if there is one near you or Lucky aquarium has some too


----------

